# Good French Malinois Lines



## Tanya Beka (Aug 12, 2008)

I would like to know what French Malinois Kennels people here recommend. I'd like to eventually get a puppy shipped over and want to start researching.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

It might help if you gave us an idea of what your ideal dog would be. Some kennels are known for producing larger dogs, some smaller dogs. Do you like a dog that is harder to control, or one with good character that will make a good dog for points? Is the dog for Ring, Sch, PP, ?? It won't do any good to recommend a bloodline that produces smaller, fast, social, easier to control dogs if you want a large dog with a lot of civil aggression and like the "challenge" type of dog.

If you go to the Chien Plus website and look through the archives you will see the same kennel names over and over with dogs in the top levels of FR competition. http://www.chienplus.com/archives-resultats.htm


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

post deleted


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Who moderated Howard ?? What the ****ity **** is going on ?? WHo pissed in whose cheerios ??:-D:-D:-D


----------



## Tanya Beka (Aug 12, 2008)

Kadi, I want a sport dog, probably for French Ring. I prefer a high drive dog with lots of oompf that I can eventually reign in and teach control to. I will look at the website you suggested, thank you!

And I am curious...what did Howard say? It must have been interesting! I'm not afraid of honesty...so Howard, you can send it to me in a pm if you like.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

I have to ask...Why have a puppy shipped over? Especially without having a kennel whom may already be friends with? I think you drastically decrease your chances of getting a good pup. First you have to trust someone you do not know to pick the puppy. Then if the pup does not work out, returning the dog would not be finacialy viable, that's if they would even take the pup back. 

I am not trying rain on your parade. But I think you have much better odds finding a kennel in the states that you could monitor the puppies for the first 8 weeks and make a much educated choice....or at best see the litter and the quality of the puppies first hand along with possibly meeting the mother and father. 

I am just trying to help you avoid a potential pitfall...I know that this advice was not requested, so simply disregard if your heart is set.

There are some people on this board that breed with excellent dogs that can produce a pup with promise equal.

Also you can ask this question on the workingmalinois.org


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

James Downey said:


> I have to ask...Why have a puppy shipped over? Especially without having a kennel whom may already be friends with? I think you drastically decrease your chances of getting a good pup. First you have to trust someone you do not know to pick the puppy. Then if the pup does not work out, returning the dog would not be finacialy viable, that's if they would even take the pup back.
> 
> I am not trying rain on your parade. But I think you have much better odds finding a kennel in the states that you could monitor the puppies for the first 8 weeks and make a much educated choice....or at best see the litter and the quality of the puppies first hand along with possibly meeting the mother and father.
> 
> ...


Also unrequested but I'd second the advice wholeheartedly.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

James, I have seen some really really nice dogs overseas. I have seen some really nice dogs here. What makes you think that she will get a better deal over here ?? She will be up against the same things you just mentioned here. Don't kid yourself that it isn't the same here, it is. I do not blame breeders for putting the good pups in homes where the dog will be seen on the trial field.

We have nice dogs, and good breeders, but I hear all kinds of things from new people trying to get a nice dog here. Then throw in the fact that they do not breed that often here, and there it is. 

I do not EVEN want to talk about the silliness I am going through currently. How stinkin hard is it to put a pup on a plane ?? :-?


----------



## Ted Efthymiadis (Apr 3, 2009)

Tanya Beka said:


> I would like to know what French Malinois Kennels people here recommend. I'd like to eventually get a puppy shipped over and want to start researching.


How about a Dantero Malinois?

No need to ship the dog overseas!


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Jeff,

I deleted the post myself. No need to get riled up.:lol:


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> James, I have seen some really really nice dogs overseas. I have seen some really nice dogs here. What makes you think that she will get a better deal over here ?? She will be up against the same things you just mentioned here. Don't kid yourself that it isn't the same here, it is. I do not blame breeders for putting the good pups in homes where the dog will be seen on the trial field.
> 
> We have nice dogs, and good breeders, but I hear all kinds of things from new people trying to get a nice dog here. Then throw in the fact that they do not breed that often here, and there it is.
> 
> I do not EVEN want to talk about the silliness I am going through currently. How stinkin hard is it to put a pup on a plane ?? :-?


 
Jeff, I made a mistake I thought she was looking for kennels in france. 

but to answer your question. I think my chances of getting a puppy with promise from a litter I can actually phyically see is better than one I cannot. And my chances are even greater if I can meet mom and dad, watch the work. And even greater if I am allowed to pick the puppy.

Overseas...I get none of that. I send a check, they send a dog.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

You can see the dogs work, you can see the scorebooks and what not. You cannot always go and see pups here.

As far as French lines, I do not see anyone mentioning any kennels. What is up with that ?? However, with my current dilema, not sure it is worth the hassle unless you are going over there personally.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2009)

I thought talking about kennels was bad form!! :lol:


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> You can see the dogs work, you can see the scorebooks and what not. You cannot always go and see pups here.
> 
> As far as French lines, I do not see anyone mentioning any kennels. What is up with that ?? However, with my current dilema, not sure it is worth the hassle unless you are going over there personally.


 
you right Jeff. The odds are just the same locally as they are abroad of getting a good pup.


----------



## Tanya Beka (Aug 12, 2008)

Okay, I can't seem to get many answers, although I got a good pm, thank you!

Instead of kennel information then, let me re-word my question. 

If you were able to buy a malinois from *any* lineage, what lines would you choose? What are some excellent Mal pedigrees? 

That better?


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi Tanya - have you visited various working dog trials/trainings to see some Malinois in person? That's what I'd recommend to a person new to the breed. That way you can decide for yourself what you like and don't like. One person's definition of terms such as "a lot of oomph" might not be yours and a good way to figure out what you like might be to see a bunch of dogs and ask questions of the folks who own the dogs that stand out to you.


----------



## Tanya Beka (Aug 12, 2008)

I have seen a few working, yes, and I know a few lines I am not interested in. I'm just curious about some of the really good lines from france that are made for Ring Sport. I have also seen some great dogs, but again, without seeing a bunch fromt he same kennel, how am I to know if the dog is typical or not of those lines? Researching kennels is tough, especially without travelling all over the world!


----------

